# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme Fjalor gjermanisht shqip

## olsian

Pershendetje Kam nje laptop me windows 7 64 bit por nuk po gjej dot fjalor gjermanisht shqip dhe anglisht shqip me kete windows. Kush mund te me jape nje ndihme? Faleminderit

----------


## aimilius

mesa di une nuk ka fjalor gjermanisht shqip per windows 7 apo 10 falas, . ishin nja ca te vegjel por qene shumt te vjeter dhe nuk bejne
per verisionet e tjera te windows-it
ndoshta ai i linvgosoft mund te kete ndonje version gjermanisht shqip. nuk e kam gjetur nje te tille.
kam pare vetem ate qe eshte me shprehje, megjithate nese e ka ndonjeri ta ngarkoje diku dhe te na e jape.
ate qe perdor eshte ky fjalor gjermanisht shqip online

----------

